# 1968 AMF Roadmaster Jet Pilot



## koolbikes (Dec 5, 2020)

Recent Estate Sale Find... "NEW" to Me !
1968 AMF Roadmaster Jet Pilot, Model K-1653, Flamboyant Avocado with Red, White and Chrome Trim. Serial No. K088745
This bicycle spent most of it's life in a dry basement attached to an exercise stand only to have been ridden outside a very few times. Registered bicycle license in 1972 and 1975.
The original owner told me everything is the way it was when purchased in 1968 for Christmas, Bonus is that it came with all the paperwork and 1968 AMF Roadmaster Bicycles Brochure.
The color is almost exact to Schwinn's Campus Green, Goodyear W/W Tires are dated 1968, Pedals appear to look as if no one ever touched them, Seat has no wear at all, Tank has never seen batteries for Light.
NOS ?
Truly a Time Capsule!
Just had to Share .


----------



## Oilit (Dec 5, 2020)

That looks mint! Interesting about the serial number. I've got a 1960 with a serial number that starts with "K", and that matches Phil Marshall's list, but the decals on your bike are later than 1960, 1968 sounds about right. AMF must have changed their system again sometime during the '60's.


----------



## phantom (Dec 5, 2020)

Pretty stunning bike you have. Gorgeous.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 6, 2020)

Wow love that green, real nice clean bike.


----------



## koolbikes (Dec 6, 2020)

Thanks for the positive comments !

There's not much information about the AMF Roadmaster Jet Pilot bicycles besides the brochures. Most of the Men's version Jet Pilot bicycles are Red or Black, haven't seen in another color, must be year specific. What was the last year for the Jet Pilot model ?


----------



## Oilit (Dec 6, 2020)

koolbikes said:


> Thanks for the positive comments !
> 
> There's not much information about the AMF Roadmaster Jet Pilot bicycles besides the brochures. Most of the Men's version Jet Pilot bicycles are Red or Black, haven't seen in another color, must be year specific. What was the last year for the Jet Pilot model ?



I wish I knew. I've picked up a few catalogs but I'm missing more than I have. AMF evidently didn't print catalogs in the numbers that Schwinn did, they only turn up every once in a while.


----------



## Oilit (Dec 9, 2020)

koolbikes said:


> Recent Estate Sale Find... "NEW" to Me !
> 1968 AMF Roadmaster Jet Pilot, Model K-1653, Flamboyant Avocado with Red, White and Chrome Trim. Serial No. K088745
> This bicycle spent most of it's life in a dry basement attached to an exercise stand only to have been ridden outside a very few times. Registered bicycle license in 1972 and 1975.
> The original owner told me everything is the way it was when purchased in 1968 for Christmas, Bonus is that it came with all the paperwork and 1968 AMF Roadmaster Bicycles Brochure.
> ...



Can we get a better picture of the serial number? I blew the picture up as much as I could, and I'm wondering if the "K" is actually an "R", which would make more sense.


----------



## koolbikes (Dec 9, 2020)

Oilit said:


> Can we get a better picture of the serial number? I blew the picture up as much as I could, and I'm wondering if the "K" is actually an "R", which would make more sense.



I visually checked the serial number and it is a "K" it's also written on the pamplet and warranty card too. I'm also wondering if this is the last year of the "Jet Pilot' as I can not find any later info. ?


----------



## Oilit (Dec 9, 2020)

koolbikes said:


> I visually checked the serial number and it is a "K" it's also written on the pamplet and warranty card too. I'm also wondering if this is the last year of the "Jet Pilot' as I can not find any later info. ?



I think the latest catalog I have is 1967, but I'll check it this evening.


----------



## new2olbikes (Dec 9, 2020)

WoW, , just plain ol WOW!!  These finds give us all the hope we need to keep on hunting! Exquisite!  That could go in the living room!!!


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Dec 10, 2020)

The fenders were shot so now it’s a lake-cruising rat rod. 









						Cranky Chain Cycles on Instagram: "When I first bought the bike in 2017 the owner, a guy in his 20s selling his grandfathers bike, asked if I was going to turn it into garden art. Nope. It’s a rider now. AMF Roadmaster Jet Pilot. Recondition by @cran
					

Cranky Chain Cycles shared a post on Instagram: "When I first bought the bike in 2017 the owner, a guy in his 20s selling his grandfathers bike, asked if I was going to turn it into garden art. Nope. It’s a rider now. AMF Roadmaster Jet Pilot. Recondition by @crankychaincycles  #ratrod #amf...




					www.instagram.com
				





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Dec 10, 2020)

WOW, gorgeous bike. I love deluxe middleweight bikes. Congrats.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 17, 2021)

Amazing survivor , somebody really took care of this beautiful bicycle , thats a keeper for sure !!!!!!


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jan 26, 2021)

That Jet Pilot is _mint!_ What a find!


----------

